# What time is it!?!



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Could a mod readjust the time on the forum? Preferably to central time?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

its adventure time!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I knew someone would say that! Yay!!!!! I've only seen an episode or too. Very strange. Me kind of strange. (It's a fragment, not a pronoun usage error!)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the time should say whatever time it is in your time zone whenever you posts because i am central time zone and it says the correct time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The forum time is supposed to be set to the international standard of Greenwich Mean Time, and then all users adjust as necessary by telling it what time zone they're in when they register.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, funlad, that means you didn't tell it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it's HOWDY DOODY TIME......


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

thanx. I never set my time and was on Casablanca time. lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey.......here's lookin at you kid...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, it was fine for me and ten it got screwed up with DST. Darn... this is two hours earlier. I can time travel!!!


----------

